# Engine oil full mark



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

When reading this form I read many things about how to read the dip stick. When the engine is full of oil should the oil on the dip stick read at the top of the hash mark towards the handle or between the smoth part between the two hash marks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Full, HOT, the engine should be between the two hatched sections on the dipstick. Give the engine 3-5 minutes after running to let all the oil drain back to the pan.

There's a cross-hatched area at the bottom of the dipstick that means you need to add oil. There's a hatched area at the top that means you've added too much oil (it should not go ABOVE that area).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to "Engine and Technical Discussion" as this should not have been created in the "How-To" Section.


----------

